# MS outlook wont save changes in Signature



## nemo226 (Apr 15, 2008)

Hi,

I am having a problem with MS outlook 2003. It is for an exchange account. Every time i go into tools>option>mail format>signature and change/add a signature, the next day it goes back to how it was before the changes.

I have check on the server and outlook signature is not enforce. I went into edit but cannot see anything related to outlook signature.

Please can someone find.


----------



## XtabbedoutX (Sep 12, 2007)

There is a Group Policy Object that is forcing the Signature on the client computer. You will need to talk to your Systems Administrator to resolve this.


----------

